# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Cockatiels με εντερόκοκκο

## olga

Πριν από μερικές  βδομάδες δύο από  τα κοκατιλ μου, τα δαφνάκια, παρουσίασαν διάρροια και κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα. Είναι πολύ ζωηρά, τρώνε πολύ, το στόμα τους πεντακάθαρο, όμως οι κουτσουλιές τους ήταν συχνές και υγρές. 

  Ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω για πτηνίατρο για να μου κάνει καλλιέργεια στις κουτσουλιές για να πάρουμε την κατάλληλη αντιβίωση. Βρήκα κάπου στο ιντερνετ αντί για πτηνίατρο, ένα εργαστήριο δημόσιο  και αφού μου είπαν πώς να συλλέξω τις κουτσουλιές τις πήγα εκεί για ανάλυση. Κράτησαν το ιστορικό των πουλιών και ζήτησα να κάνουν εξετάσεις για τα πάντα, μύκητες βακτήρια ιούς μικρόβια σαλμονέλα.

  Μετά από δύο μέρες ο κτηνίατρος και η κοπέλα που έκανε την ανάλυση με ενημέρωσαν πως έχουν εντερόκοκκο! Συμφωνήσαμε να κάνουν και αντιβιόγραμμα για να βρουν πιο φάρμακο είναι το καταλληλότερο. 


  Σε λιγότερο από βδομάδα βγήκαν όλα τα αποτελέσματα, ευτυχώς δεν έχουν μύκητες, και σήμερα τους ξεκίνησα τεραμυκίνη (δεν ξέρω αν κάνει να γράψω ακριβώς το όνομα του φαρμάκου που δίνω). Μετά το τέλος της θεραπείας διάρκειας 5 ημερών, ο κτηνίατρος μου είπε να δώσω προβιοτικό για να επανέλθει η χλωρίδα του εντέρου. 

  Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω πως μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση η εξυπηρέτηση και η άμεση ενημέρωση για την εξέλιξη των εξετάσεων.

  Ελπίζω τα δαφνάκια μου να αναρρώσουν σύντομα και να πάνε όλα καλά!

  Τέλος θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στη Ζωή!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Αυγη για την σωστη σου πρωτοβουλια να πας να κανεις τις καταλληλες εξετασεις!!! ετσι θα επρεπε να πρατει ο καθενας απο εμας που εχουμε φτερωτα φιλαρακια!!!
Ποιο φαρμακο σου εδωσαν??? επιτρεπεται να αναφερεις ονομασια φαρμακου!!! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga

Neoterramycin λεγεται το φαρμακο. Ανησυχησα Δημήτρη γιατί είδα πως η διαρροια δεν ήταν κάτι περαστικό απο κάποιο λαχανικό που έφαγαν αλλά επέμεινε. Τωρα περιμένω να δω πότε θα βελτιωθουν οι κουτσουλιές.

----------


## jk21

ΟΛΓΑ ποια αλλα φαρμακα βρεθηκαν δραστικα στο μικροβιο στο αντιβιογραμμα; το φαρμακο ειναι συνδιασμος οξυτετρακυκλινης και νεομυκινης .η δευτερη ουσια ,ισως ποιανει προφανως το μικροβιο ,αλλα συνηθως τα παθογονα στελεχη εντεροκοκκου (faecium ή faecalis ) ειναι λιγο δυσκολα και μου κανει εντυπωση πως βρεθηκε το φαρμακο (αν δεν υπηρχε η νεομυκινη θα μου κανε ακομη μεγαλυτερη ) δραστικη  .Μαλλον ειναι ευκολο στελεχος 

τι διαδικασια απολυμανσης των χεριων σου τηρησες; ο εντεροκοκκος ειναι ευκολα να υπαρξει ως μικροβιο επιμολυσμενης δειγματοληψιας ... υπαρχει και στο εντερο μας σαν μονιμη πανιδα ,οχι ομως στο ουροποιητικο

εξαφανισε καθε πηγη ασβεστιου απο τη διατροφη τους ,οσο παιρνουν οξυτετρακυκλινη

----------


## Gardelius

Αυγή εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Το αντιβιόγραμμα θα το λάβω αυριο με φαξ και θα στο σκανάρω να στο δείξω γιατί μου είπε ο γιατρός και τα επόμενα δραστικά φάρμακα αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι. 

Έβαλα το αλουμινόχαρτο στον πάτο του κλουβιού και κουτσούλισε κατευθείαν εκεί το πουλάκι. στη συνέχεια το δίπλωσα πιάνοντάς το απο την εξωτερική μεριά. 

Οκ θα βγάλω και το σουπιοκόκκαλο.. 

Λες λοιπόν πως μπορεί ο εντερόκοκκος να μην είναι απο το πουλάκι?

----------


## e2014

χρυσαυγη καλησπερα κι ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τα φτερωτα σου φιλαρακια!!!! μπραβο σου για την κινηση σου και που τα πηγες αμεσως σε ειδικο!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για τα μικρακια σου Ολγα! περαστικα τους  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αν το αλουμινοχαρτο ηταν αθικτο (που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν ) με τον τροπο που ειπες δεν παρενεβης και ειναι σιγουρα οκ ο τροπος εξετασης 

ετυχε να βρεθω σε ενα ιατρειο νωριτερα και συναντηση (ασχετο με την ειδικοτητα του ιατρειου ) καποιον συγγενη του γιατρου ουρολογο , που εχει αδυναμια και αυτος στα καναρινια και το συζητησαμε .Λογω αντικειμενου ,ειναι σιγουρος οτι η νεομυκινη ειναι το δραστικο συστατικο μαλλον στην περιπτωση σου ,οπως υπεθεσα .Συνεχιζεις και ολα θα πανε καλα !

Μπραβο για την κινηση σου !

στειλε ακριβη στοιχεια του κεντρου και τυχον διατυπωσεις που χρειαζονται με πμ ,για να τα εχουμε διαθεσιμα στη διαχειριση

----------


## olga

Ωραία! Επίσης να αναφέρω πως ο γιατρός μου είπε πως μπορώ να δώσω προληπτικά το ίδιο φάρμακο στα άλλα 2 κοκατιλ που ηρθαν σε επαφή με τα δαφνάκια αλλά μόνο για 3 μέρες.

Έχω δώσει ήδη τα στοιχεία στον Ηλία, στη Βίκυ και στον Νικο σε περίπτωση που κάποιος άλλος χρειαστει να κάνει εξετάσεις σε πουλάκια.

----------


## olga

Δημήτρη τα πουλιά δεν είναι αδύνατα! Ειδικά ο μεγάλος που ειναι και πιο μεγαλόσωμος είναι 100 γραμμάρια, και σήμερα που τον έπιασα να δω την κοιλιά δεν έχει λίπος αλλά ειναι ογκόδες πουλάκι. Η καρίνα δεν πετάει καθόλου.

----------


## jk21

απλα το ανεφερα σαν δεδομενο να υπαρχει ολγα .Θυμαμαι χοντρικα τα βαρη τους ,τοτε που σε ειχα ρωτησει για υπολογισμο του φαρμακου

----------


## olga

Λες Δημήτρη να ανησυχώ για το δεύτερο που είναι μόνο 85 γραμμάρια? Η καρίνα του δεν εξέχει όμως. Μετά που θα κάνω την εξέταση για τον διαβήτη θα τους βάζω μόνο χορτα και αυγά και αυγοτροφή που μου είπε και ο Χάρης που έχουν λιγοτερη ζάχαρη. Για να δουμε...

----------


## jk21

δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν θυρεοειδη .Το διαβητη δεν τον αποκλειω ,αλλα αν δεν ειναι κατι απο ολα αυτα που ψαχναμε ,τοτε κατι στο μιγμα ισως τους πειραζει που δεν πειραζει τα αλλα 

υπαρχει καποιος σπορος που τα αλλα πουλια σου  ,αφηνουν απο το μιγμα και δεν τρωνε

----------


## olga

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο, ότι τρώνε περισσότερο αυτά τρωνε και τα άλλα.Ολα μου αφήνουν λίγο παραπάνω λιοσπορο.

----------


## olga

Το μηχάνημα μου βγάζει error, μήπως μετράει μόνο αίμα?Χθες έκανα σε εμένα και εβγαλε κανονικά ενδειξη. Το έβαλα στα υγρά απο κουτσουλια που ήταν αρκετά.

----------


## HarrisC

Σημαινει οτι τα υγρα αυτα εχουν μεγαλο ιξωδες (παχυρευστο) και δεν μπορει να μετρησει .Η μοναδικη λυση τοτε ειναι να σου δωσω εγω δυο στικακια που μετρανε το σακχαρο στα ουρα.

----------


## olga

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου έδωσες τα στικάκια! Σήμερα έκανα το τεστ ακριβώς έτσι όπως μου είπες. Το μπλε παραμένει μπλε αρα αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν έχουν ζάχαρο! Σωστα?

----------


## HarrisC

Ακριβως.Αν το μπλε δεν αλλαζει χρωμα σηαινει οτι ειναι στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.

----------


## jk21

Ολγα παρε μιγμα σπορων διαφορετικο απο αυτο που τους δινεις (εστω για μια βδομαδα ) και δωσε .Θα σου προτεινα να το κανεις με μεμονωμενους σπορους ,αυτους που εχει αυτο που ηδη εχεις (αλλα οχι της ιδιας πηγης - εταιριας ) ,τους οποιους ομως θα προσθετεις καθε μερα ή δευτερη μερα και απο ενα ειδος ,ωστε να βλεπεις αλλαγες στην μορφη της κουτσουλιας (αν δεν συμβει εξ αρχης ) 

Μηπως τελικα κατι πειραζει τα πουλια σου ,στο οποιο εχουν ευαισθησια μονο αυτα

----------


## olga

Χαιρομαι που δεν είναι διαβητικά! Αλλά και παλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχουν... 

Δημήτρη ξέχασα να γράψω πως για 3 μέρες τους έδωσα μόνο μιξ χορταρικών με βρωμη και αυγα με φρυγανιά. και μετά πρόσθεσα μόνο κεχρι. Αυτά τρώνε μέχρι και σημερα. Ακόμα έχουμε πολλά υγρά στις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## jk21

κανε και αυτο με τους σπορους και αν δεν αλλαξει τιποτα ,λες τον Νεκταριο να σου φερει σπιτι 

το ζευγαρι , μηπως αυτα βγαλουν καμμια ακρη  ....


O 'Μόλντερ' - The Parrotlet Files!!!

*Η 'Σκάλι' - The Parrotlet Files Continued!!!*

----------


## olga

χαχαχαχ! Μάλλον θα μου χρειαστούν!

----------


## giorgos@

ελπιζω όλα να πανε καλα

----------


## HarrisC

Ολγα θυμησε μου,Μηλοξυδο εχεις δωσει??

----------


## olga

Ναι είχα δώσει παλαιότερα, γενικά βάζουμε μια φορά στο τόσο στα πουλάκια. Να ξαναδώσω?

----------


## HarrisC

Ναι ,σ αυτο το κοκατιλακι δωστου για 3 μερες να δουμε αν κατεβασουμε το ph των ουρων πως θαναι οι κουτσουλιες

----------


## olga

Και αν δεν δούμε βελτίωση μετά πως θα το ανεβάσουμε? το ph

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι βρε Χάρη εσύ που τα ξέρεις. Στο μικροσκόπιο φαίνεται αν υπάρχει κάποιο μικρόβιο στις κουτσουλιές? Ή αν υπάρχουν μύκητες?

----------


## HarrisC

Το ph αφου σταματησεις να δινεις μηλοξυδο ,θα ανεβει αμεσως στα προηγουμενα επιπεδα μονο του.
Στο μικροσκοπιο με καταλληλη βαφη , φαινονται τοσοι πολυ διαφορετικοι μικροοργανισμοι οπου δεν μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις πιο ειναι το παθογονο και πιο οχι.Και υγιεστατο ναναι το πουλακι ,λιγους μυκητες θαχει,οπως και μικροβια βεβαια .Αυτο το οποιο μπορεις σαφως να εντοπισεις στο μικροσκοπιο ειναι τα παρασιτα .

----------


## olga

Χάρη έτσι νόμίζω και εγώ αλλά άκου συζήτηση που είχα με κτηνίατρο. Παίρνω τηλ και ρωτάω αν κάνουν καλλιέργεια σε κουτσουλιές πουλιών. Μου λέει πως δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να χρειαστεί καλλιέργεια και πως το 99% των περιπτώσεων δεν χρειάζεται. Και απορώ εγω.. μα πως καταλαβένετε ποιο μικρόβιο έχει και ποια αντιβίωση θα δώσετε χωρίς καλλιέργεια? Μου απάντησε πως κοιτάνε στο μικροσκόπιο και βλέπουν αν υπάρχουν πολλοι μικροοργανισμοί και έτσι βλέπουν τι έχει. ΔΕν ρωτησα κάτι παραπάνω γιατί είχε υφάκι.

Και αν έχει προβλημα με μυκητες? Η δραστική ουσία για τα μικρόβια? Όλα αυτά δεν θα έπρεπε να τα ελέγχουν πριν δώσουν φάρμακο? Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι δύσκολο να φανούν στο μικροσκόπιο.

----------


## HarrisC

Στο μικροσκοπιο απο τα 5-10 διαφορετικα ειδη μικροβιων που θα δεις ,βλεπεις ποιο αριθμητικα υπερισχυει,αλλα δεν εισαι σιγουρος 100% οτι αυτο το μικροβιο ειναι το παθογονο που σου κανει τη "ζημια".
Μυκητες υπαρχουν σχεδον παντου.Και στα ανθρωπινα κοπρανα υπαρχουν .Δε σημαινει οτι ειναι παθογονα.Ειναι πολλα τα θεματα και μεγαλη η συζητηση.

----------


## jk21

ΟΛΓΑ με καποιο προχειρο τεστ που κανουν ,βλεπουν  νομιζω αν ειναι gram+ ή gram - τα μικροβια και συνηθως δινουν μια ευρεου φασματος αντιβιωση που να καλυπτει αυτες τις κατηγοριες συμφωνα με την εμπειρια τους και τα πιστευω τους .Μεχρι εκει συμπιπτουν τα πραγματα με την τακτικη του γιατρου αυτου .Το σωστο ειναι να κανουν δειγματοληψια και καλλιεργεια ακριβως πριν την χορηγηση φαρμακου ,ωστε αν οταν βγουν τα αποτελεσματα και τυχει  αυτο να μην  συμπεριλαμβανεται στα δραστικα του αντιβιογραμματος ,να κανουν αλλαγη σχηματος .Εκεινος δινει πιθανοτητα στο 99 % να εχει παντα δωσει φαρμακο που το μικροβιο να τυχαινει να ειναι ευαισθητο ....

ε ειτε εχει το κληρονομικο χαρισμα και δεν δινει το πλεον ευρεου φασματος φαρμακο και παρολα αυτα πετυχαινει στοχο ή στο 99 % των περιπτωσεων ταραζει τα πουλια στο baytril και μετα λεμε γιατι δημιουργουνται ανθεκτικα στελεχη μικροβιων .... 

ακομα και αυτο ομως ,εχει καποια δυσκολα στελεχη gram + που καποιες φορες δεν τα πιανει

ολα αυτα  , αν τα πουλια εχουν μικροβια και οχι μυκητες ,γιατι πρωτοζωα αν δεν ειναι ασχετος θα τα δει στο μικροσκοπιο  ....

----------

